# Tactical Housekeeping



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahahah


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats not too far off


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is hilarious


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Only on an army post. In the Air Farce we have civilians that do that. True, they are usually GS36 or better so have about 20 weeks of vacation and get paid more than a bird colonel, but that's efficiency for you.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i remember the bad ole days, eyes barely open , you find yourself floating towards the latrine cleaning supplies in hand ready to scrub.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

My tax money hard at work


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> My tax money hard at work


if you had a good conversation with any active duty soldier (an honest one) you would be shocked at how true your statement really is.


----------

